

SASS 3.3 released - emacsbro
http://sass-lang.com/documentation/file.SASS_CHANGELOG.html

======
screwlewse
My favorite feature so far is to add a suffix to the existing selector.
&-suffix {} or &_suffix {} so nice.

------
mukeshsharma
Its great

